# Is this a yellowface?



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

I might buy an english budgie tomorrow but i need some opinions to know if he is a yellowface or plain grey.

Also, does he look like he will have big feathers as a grown up, or be a big size? I know he isnt quite as big as typical show english budgies but those are a lot harder to find that are tame. 


I got really excited but then i realized im not too big of a fan of yellowface greys. I like yellowface blues but not greys, and i dont want to regret the decision i make.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks to me the answer is yes he is a yellowface.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, it's a yellowface grey.

You and I have opposite tastes, I LOVE yellowface greys !!!


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you guys!

I decided to hold off and wait. He seems like a great litte bird, really fluffy and just weened and also hand fed. But ive been wanting a plain grey/white for a while already so i think i should wait instead of be impatient. I think one will come along eventually.
Luckily it turns out that breeder sometimes brings their birds to this one private petstore i visited that, and last time i was there they DID have a plain grey and white but it was a female. So im sure one will come along.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Everyone's got their colour favorites, but remember the most important thing is a healthy budgie  

I look forward to seeing which little one you bring home!


----------

